# My Triplets!



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Okey dokey, here are some pics of my newbies. Their not great, as it's pretty dim in my barn today, but at least you can get the general idea of them... :wink:

First spotted buckling is 'Samwise'. He's the brown patched one, who's pic got placed at the bottom. I had thought about keeping him a buck, as he has very nice conformation, buuut he's only 7/8 Nubian, so I think I'll go ahead and wether him. 

Second buckling is 'Frodo' (black and white spotted one in the middle pics). This guy is so hilarious! He is extremely compact, but has loooong legs, so he looks very disproportionate! He's going to be my draft wether, since I know I won't be able to part with him. I love the white on black!

I wasn't able to get a good side shot of my doeling... She was bein' stubborn. The only decent shot for today was a rear view pic. I LOVE how wide she is in the escutcheon! Her mom is giving about 3 gallons a day, and her sire's mom is giving about 2 gallons a day, so she definitely has the genes to be a powerful milker! :wahoo: I haven't decided on a name yet, as she really doesn't look like anything I've come up with! A few ideas that have been floating around though, are 'Rhiannon', or 'Efner'. Both are weird names, I know, but I can't think of anything else!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow they sure are pretty aren't they.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are darling! Your little doe is going to make you a lot of milk!

Jan


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Nubian babies have got to be the cutest.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thanks guys!  Okay, so after some more brainstorming, I'm think that the doeling is going to be named 'Aylah'. It's nice and short, just like her. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the name....and they are adorable.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Look at those spots! Wowzers!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute, Cute and Cute! I love samwise color!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

very cute colouring - although you're right, Frodo is extremely compact! Good thing he will be a wether 

LW


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

totally love those ears...beautiful babies...congrats  :leap: :thumbup:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the colors and spots!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable....and those boys are FLASHY!!!

Little girl is sure to follow in her mama's hoof prints too, lotsa milk when the time comes!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

WOW!!! Those are beautiful babies! and I thought my Nigies were cute..... I love all the spots


----------

